# Tried a few 'smaller' budget guitars



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Last weekend I spent some time with a Taylor Big Baby (BB), a Taylor GS-Mini and a Martin Dreadnought Junior. Believe it or not, I found the BB a wee bit big and awkward. The scale is also a full 25.3" I found the GS and D. Jr. comfortable and easy to play. Each sounded different but I liked the sound of both them. Both have shorter scale lengths, GS is 23.5" and the D Jr is 24". I just like my smaller bodied guitars.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I played a few Big Baby's and thought they sounded like toys.

Did you try either of these?

Martin Guitars - LX1 - Little Martin
Martin - X Series Acoustic Electric Guitar - Mahogany HPL w/ Solid Spruce Top


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

When I tested it, I loved the size of the Big Baby. Just hated those 2 screws staring at me from the fret-board.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Personally I don't consider anything over $500 to be "smaller budget guitars".


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guncho said:


> Personally I don't consider anything over $500 to be "smaller budget guitars".


I think we are talking smaller (size) guitars here. 

Maybe small budget also...maybe both at the same time??!!

@Robert1950 ...Are you looking for a new guitar to buy or just having some educational fun?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I agree the big baby is like a toy. I'm a big fan of Martins but when I compared the GS Mini to the Martin Djr it was hands down the GS Mini. I've got the Mahogany one as I found it less "Taylor bright" like the spruce top one.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

greco said:


> @Robert1950 ... just having some educational fun?


Just funnin'.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> I agree the big baby is like a toy. I'm a big fan of Martins but when I compared the GS Mini to the Martin Djr it was hands down the GS Mini. I've got the Mahogany one as I found it less "Taylor bright" like the spruce top one.


+1 except I like the brightness of the rosewood GS Mini.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

I just tried an Ibanez Artwood AC240OPN. It was pretty nice.
Grand Concert body with solid mahogany top adorned with an abalone rosette, open pore natural finish, Mahogany neck, rosewood fingerboard, bone nut, chrome Grover tuners, Advantage bridge pins.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Gimper said:


> I just tried an Ibanez Artwood AC240OPN. It was pretty nice.
> Grand Concert body with solid mahogany top adorned with an abalone rosette, open pore natural finish, Mahogany neck, rosewood fingerboard, bone nut, chrome Grover tuners, Advantage bridge pins.


Looks interesting.

Was it about $369.00 + tax in Endor?

Ibanez AC240-OPN AW Series Natural Open Pore Acoustic Guitar | L.A. Music - Canada's Favourite Music Store!


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

greco said:


> Looks interesting.
> 
> Was it about $369.00 + tax in Endor?
> 
> Ibanez AC240-OPN AW Series Natural Open Pore Acoustic Guitar | L.A. Music - Canada's Favourite Music Store!


It was $299 at a Guitar Center in Detroit.

Edit; so... basically, a better deal to buy it in Canada!


----------



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

These look pretty cool!

Fender Musical Instruments - G9531 Style 3 Double-0 Acoustic, Mahogany Back/Sides, Solid Spruce Top - Appalachia Burst


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've been wanting to get a travel guitar for a while now. 

I LOVE high end small body guitars as well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would like to try an Alvares Masterbuilt parlour. Has anyone had any experience with one of these?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

canoeplayguitar said:


> These look pretty cool!
> 
> Fender Musical Instruments - G9531 Style 3 Double-0 Acoustic, Mahogany Back/Sides, Solid Spruce Top - Appalachia Burst


I agree...

new Gretsch Roots Collection acoustics


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm in the market for one for my kid....she likes the Taylor/ Taylor swift models and the Ed Sheeran Martin model.
Anyone know the difference between the Sheeran old X model vs new divide model? 
The Taylor's beat the martins on price, but although I'm a Taylor guy, I thought the Martin sounded better. 
I did like the built in tuner on the new Swift model.....that's a plus for a new beginner IMO.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

In the lower price range, I love the Seagull S6s, pretty good guitars for the money!


----------



## Barry Davies (Oct 18, 2017)

I really like some of the Canadian made guitars (Simon & Patrick, Art & Lutherie, Seagull) if you are on a budget. They're definitely not the same as a high end $2000-$3000 Martin/Taylor/Gibson, but you get a whole lot of guitar for the price. Really enjoyed the tone/feel of both the S&P Woodland Pro Folk and the A&L Roadhouse for smaller parlor sized guitars. Those mahogany Taylor GS Mini's are very nice as well!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Judas68fr said:


> In the lower price range, I love the Seagull S6s, pretty good guitars for the money!


S6 would be a full sized guitar.

There's a Simon & Patrick Songsmith Folk sized guitar.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Guncho said:


> S6 would be a full sized guitar.
> 
> There's a Simon & Patrick Songsmith Folk sized guitar.


According to Seagull's website, the S6 series has models in the Concert Hall and Grand (parlour) sizes, as well. 

Guitars


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Well you learn something new every day!


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Gimper said:


> I just tried an Ibanez Artwood AC240OPN. It was pretty nice.
> Grand Concert body with solid mahogany top adorned with an abalone rosette, open pore natural finish, Mahogany neck, rosewood fingerboard, bone nut, chrome Grover tuners, Advantage bridge pins.


I've heard these are very good guitars for the money, and for strumming, have tremendous headroom...


----------



## Flanny (Nov 15, 2017)

Guncho said:


> I played a few Big Baby's and thought they sounded like toys.
> 
> Did you try either of these?
> 
> ...


Nonsense. And I like my Martin too.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I had a Larrivée p-03R many years ago : I bought it as an astonishing deal... Finally sold it the next year because I do not look at my hands while playing and could no longer acurately fret when alternating parlor and longer scales. It was a nice guitar though.

Well looking for parlor guitars again, I have been looking for 24" scale and 1 3/4" nut witdth for the last three years or so. My nut width requirement excluded many parlors on the market (particularly Fender's Jim Dandy)

Finally happened to find Alvarez APs. The AP 70 is quite stardard, but the AP66ESB is all mahogany. "E" stands for electronics, but as the guitar sells some 600$CDN, don't expect much about it.
Anyway, tried both the 66 and the 70, but unfortunately not side-to-side because they were in different stores. Finally bought de AP66ESB because of the tone and the look.
Action is high but I hesitate to adjust it since I currently use the guitar to practice slide in alternate tuning.
P.S. If someone has an old beloved guitar needing a neck reset, why not using it to learn bottleneck style ? ;-)

Finally, talking of small guitars, my current practice guitar is a Godin 5th Avenue (cognac burst, no electronics). I changed the nut at the head for a bone one mainly to increase string spacing similar to my Taylors (1 3/4") : the neck width of this 5th Avenue allows this adjustment without any problem.
The idea of buying this one, besides the gorgeous look, came from a manouche playing guy who realized that the qualities of a good ol acoustic blues guitar were found in a manouche type guitar. And yeah, it sounds great though it would need a mic for public play since projection is not great as it is a thin body.

ADDENDUM :
Had quite a surprise last Spring while a friend came in with a cheap guitar. He in fact bought two for his kids, paid 100$ in general store (was it Club Price or Costco ?) many years ago he told me. He would come by my house in the evening to talk about guitar and I had warned him not to bring any instrument, since I have enough and I did not want him to leave any guitar in his trunk all day... So he arrived at home and I became kind of crazy when I saw him get a cardboard case out of the trunk ! He got in and after taking his coat off, readily opened the case before I could say anything. The case still wore plane tickets ! I guess my wife saw some panic in my eyes at that very moment ! Believe it or not, the guitar was just perfect ! She was a player, but showed not real damage ! He wanted my advice as should he get it to the luthier to change strings and set up. I grabbed the guitar and though the strings were clearly rusted : Oh my goodness !! Angel sounds !!! I tuned a bit, then played a bit. Well nut at bridge was quite low, but I told my friend the guitar did not really need a set up but new strings and I showed him how to put strings on (well it did cost me a set of Martin M140, but is it a really good friend !). Ah you wonder about the brand : ETERNA by YAMAHA reads the headsock ! Really eternal ! lol !!! I whispered to my friend that if he ever wanted to let her go, I knew a guy... (my wife frowned her eyes !).


----------

